# womit kann ich einen Centrino 1.5GHz vergleichen



## Mirage_X (24. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir das HP Pavilion ZT3316EA zulegen. http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/de/d...05-315105-315105-315105-7221791-13324939.html
Mich würde interessieren ob die 1.5GHz für die meisten Anwendungen ausreichen, im Augenblick habe ich nen 1.2GHz Athlon.


----------



## Mirage_X (24. September 2004)

mir geht es unter anderem da drum das ich mein Pinnacle Media Box an dem Laptop betreiben kann und die hat als Systemvorraussetzung einen Pentium 4 1,8 GHz oder Athlon XP 1800+....  erreicht ein 1.5er Centrino dieses ?


----------



## soraxdesign (26. September 2004)

Also so wi ich aus einschlägigen Recherchen erfahren habe, ist der Centrino (Dothan) 1,5GHz ungefähr mit der Leistung eines P4 2,4 GHz zu vergleichen. Zumindest sollte damit die 2GHZ Marke geknackt werden (bzw. die Leistungsfähigkeit eines äquivalenten P4 mit diesen "GHZ Leistungen").

Siehe auch hier  ganz unten.

Greetz


----------



## DerMarschal (30. September 2004)

Hallo,

in meinem Notebook hab ich jetzt einen 1,6 ghz Centrino und von der Performance leigt der sicher im 2 GHZ-bereich


----------



## alois (2. Oktober 2004)

Die Intel Pentium M-Serie ist als einzige bisher speziell für den mobilen Bereich entwickelt worden, demzufolge kannst du wohl mit sehr guter Performance bei geringem Leistungsverlust rechnen.
Diese Notebooks sind zwar im Vergleich ziemlich teuer, lohnen tut es sich aber trotzdem immer.


----------

